
Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund (2008) - wallawe
http://old.ycombinator.com/ideas.html
======
pgeorgep
#13 Online learning is an interesting one for YC. It looks like they couldn't
find anyone doing it well enough, so they started their own startup school -
[https://www.startupschool.org/](https://www.startupschool.org/)

#22 A web-based Excel/database hybrid - Should have invested in Google.

#25 A Craigslist competitor seem obvious, but no one can take the crown from
them. Not even Facebook! I'm not sure it can be done, but I'm interested to
see if it can be.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Best one I saw on 22 in posts here:

[https://fieldbook.com/](https://fieldbook.com/)

I've never tried the product. Just liked the concept and marketed benefits.

